# مكتبة المهندس للدوائر الالكترونية



## binjeera (10 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم

الملف في الاسفل يحتوي على مجموعة من المواقع التي تعرض اكثر من 1000 دائرة اكترونية مختلفة.


:77:


----------



## المهندسة البحرينية (21 مارس 2006)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## RADIOADMIDO (25 مارس 2006)

thanksssssssssss:30:


----------



## reda_hala (25 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
مع تحياتى


----------



## محمدالطاروطى (26 مارس 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء أرجوا الأفاده ماهى المكثفات التى توضع مع محول 1mva


----------



## محمدالطاروطى (26 مارس 2006)

كيفية حساب معامل القدرة المطلوب لكل من المحولات الكهربائيه ولأى مصنع


----------



## م:عبدالحميد (28 مارس 2006)

الاخ /محمد الطاروطي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بالنسبة لموضوع المكثفات مركب لدينا بالمصنع وبحسابات شركة شنيدر اليكترك وبمراجعة شركة بام الفرنسية تم تركيب مكثفات 500 ك فار ل 1ميجا فولت امبير. وهذا يتوقف على الاحمال الموجودة وبالنسبة لحساب معامل القدرة فهي تتم ب 3 طرق سوف ارسل لك الطريقة الحسابية منها ان شاء الله وسوف ارسل لك رابط يفيدك في معلومات عن تحسين معامل القدرة ويوجد كتاب المكثفات ومعامل القدرة للدكتور عبد المنعم موسى والكتاب باللغة العربية فيه ككل ما يتعلق بالمكثفات..
وفقكم الله وشكررررررررررررررا


----------



## Eng-binalwi (1 أبريل 2006)

شكراً على هذا المواقع ........................


----------



## احمد زوين (1 أبريل 2006)

ارجو الرد سريعا
اريدالرسم والبيانات التفصيلية لدائرة حماية الكترونية لخرج قيمتة 24v dc وتيار قيمتة واحد امبير


----------



## ayman amr (6 أبريل 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bkhbkh (6 أبريل 2006)

thank yoooooooooooooooou for all


----------



## المحب للخير (9 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله عنى بالاف خير وحسنة


----------



## awadco (9 أبريل 2006)

salam alykum thnx 
jazak allah keeer


----------



## eng_mmkb (9 أبريل 2006)

شكرل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (9 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المواقع الرائعة 0


----------



## blueeyes_love20 (10 أبريل 2006)

بجد بجد شاكر جدا جدا جدا


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (11 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا ، ووفقك الله أنت وسائر المسلمين 0


----------



## م:عبدالحميد (12 أبريل 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا لما تقدمونه من علم نافع نفعا الله واياكم به وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم آآمين


----------



## أحمد الشق (13 أبريل 2006)

*جزاك الله خيراا*

جزاك الله خيراا و أدخلك الفردوس


----------



## محسن 9 (15 أبريل 2006)

شكر لك اخي الحبيب


----------



## ملكة زماني (17 أبريل 2006)

مشكور اخي/ اختي على هذة الدؤائر


----------



## المهندسة ريم (23 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير وربنا يوفقك يارب


----------



## abdalkader (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسماء احمد (29 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ashrafes (2 يناير 2007)

شكرا esraaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## binjeera (3 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

مشكورين يا شباب على الردود اللي والله انها دافع معنوي كبير


----------



## ghanem27 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## pose20082 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الدليل 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المتحري (17 نوفمبر 2009)

THaNKsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ناطق العراقي (26 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووور


----------



## ناطق العراقي (26 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ناطق العراقي (26 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------

